# Catching your own wild fish?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

How realistic/legal would it be to go to another country and catch your very own wild cichlids to bring back home with you? Obviously some fish are going to have restrictions, especially if they are endangered, but assuming your going for fish that can be legally cought and kept.

I know it wouldn't be cost efficient if you were going solely for the fish, unless you were going to take back a huge shipment, but I was just thinking that maybe if you were going on vacation anyways you could take a day or two to go catch some fish for yourself. It would be fun and you could end up with some great specimens.

I have some vacation hours building up and am considering planning a trip that both me and my girlfriend would enjoy(i.e. Beaches for her, fish for me :lol: ).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is going to depend on local regulations. It is also going to depend on the airlines allowing you to carry such cargo onboard. Finally, legally speaking, you need a license to bring fish into the US, and book an inspection of the fish aheard of time.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

depends very strongly on the local regulations.

for example it'd be illegal for you to go collecting fish in Brazil, though the commercial operators are allowed to.

however at the same time you can find some companies that offer a complete service, they take you out, you catch the fish, they sort the paperwork and export the fish after your return. there was one I stumbled upon in Peru, which listed some Brazilian species.

theres also a regular one to Uruguay that gets a few cooler water cichlids and similar.

but all of them are scary expensive.... (when I was looking a few years back it looks like the minimum the trip would cost me was about Ã‚Â£3000 ($4500))


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, thats a little more than I'm willing to spend for the novelty of having cought my own fish. Maybe I'll try setting up a North American tank so I can catch the fish in my own backyard. Although last time I checked Lake Winnipesauke isn't inhabited by uruguayan earth eaters. Very unfortunate. :lol:

Fogelhund, is the license you mentioned a commercial license or is there a private license too? Like how there are commercial fishing licenses and then there are licenses for personal use.

Thanks the for the info!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even in the US (at least in NJ) you need a permit to collect wild fish. My local club does trips occasionally.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Would it be different than a fishing license? Those are easy enough to come by.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tokyo said:


> Would it be different than a fishing license? Those are easy enough to come by.


Yes, it would be different, particularly if you were talking outside of the US.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't be taking them outside of the U.S. or even outside of the state probably.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Then you will need to contact your State Government, and find out what their regulations on this matter are.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Right, here it is now illegal to transport live fish period, without a permit (not a fishing license). Even from location to location within the province. (Heck I was told just catching minnows at one end of the lake then crossing the lake to use them as live bait at the other end could get me in hot water - because there is no way to prove they were caught in the same lake it is illegal to transport them, period.)

I haven't checked but I would asume that applies to native species only - otherwise everyone who buys fish at the lfs would technically be afoul of the law by bringing them home :lol:


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

You need a permit from the host country and an import / export permit from US Fish and Wildlife.

Some countries issue permits and others do not.

Ken Davis (fishfarm) hosts an annual trip to Uruguay in Nov/Dec. It's under $2,000 plus airfare for roughly 2 weeks, all inclusive (other than alcohol and any souvenirs that you want).... which is pretty darn reasonable for all that's involved. You actually bring fish back in your luggage.

Marguerita Tours does Amazon trips. I've not been but they leave out of Iquitos, Peru. You have a wholesaler ship back any fish that you catch (or want from him)... A few guys I know have done this and had a great time. Probably a little more expensive than Uruguay...but sounds like a lot of fun.

While fish can be the only reason you visit another country, there's a lot more to do than look for fish. Uruguay, for example, has wonderful beaches, is close to Buenos Aires, has great food and other things to do.

Matt


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to take a trip to uruguay. This is my number one choice destination for a "fish vacation". I would also love to go to brazil or on the other end of the spectrum, africa. Do you have a link to some info on the trip? I couldn't find info on the website. It would be a great help. $2,000 is doable although, I wonder if thats for just one person and how much it would be for two.

I love to bring home some hand caught earth eaters.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

http://forum.apistogramma.com/showthread.php?t=10363


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

A friend of mine kept a few bluegill in a 125 Gallon that he caught with rod and reel.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Afishionado said:


> Right, here it is now illegal to transport live fish period, without a permit (not a fishing license). Even from location to location within the province. (Heck I was told just catching minnows at one end of the lake then crossing the lake to use them as live bait at the other end could get me in hot water - because there is no way to prove they were caught in the same lake it is illegal to transport them, period.)
> 
> I haven't checked but I would asume that applies to native species only - otherwise everyone who buys fish at the lfs would technically be afoul of the law by bringing them home :lol:


The MNR has better things to do than monitor your use of bait fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it would be illegal for me to net the fish in the stream on my property and keep them in a tank, but I also imagine it would be unlikely anyone would find out.

I'm gonna do it one day though (even for 24 hours) cause I just want to see what they are.

As mentioned, it's not too difficult to get permission, at least for certain species, because my club runs annual trips within my state.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Darkside said:


> Afishionado said:
> 
> 
> > Right, here it is now illegal to transport live fish period, without a permit (not a fishing license). Even from location to location within the province. (Heck I was told just catching minnows at one end of the lake then crossing the lake to use them as live bait at the other end could get me in hot water - because there is no way to prove they were caught in the same lake it is illegal to transport them, period.)
> ...


Yes, I suppose so, however if the game warden decides to check you out (for instance, to verify whether the number of people with fishing licenses and the number of lines in the water are copascetic) you'd best not have live bait in the boat.


----------

